# 2004 Sentra 1.8s p1279



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

P1279 code tells me AF Sensor 1 slow response.
1. Probable cause AF sensor
2. Open or short circuit condition
3. Vacuum leak in engine
4. Fuel injector or pressure regulator fault

So, should I start with the AF sensor?...looks fairly easy to replace and costs $189.99 at Autozone.

I just had the Fuel pump replaced 1 week ago at the Nissan Dealer. I know they will want $100.00 dollars just to hook it up to the diagnostic. 

I was just wondering if its related to #4 fuel pressure maybe it will be covered due to the new fuel pump?. 

Car runs fine...has about 140,000 miles.

any advice would be great...thanks


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ordered part through Amazon..will be here in 2 days..... for $68.00 dollars....always good to be thorough!!!


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

So, the light went out while waiting for the part to arrive?..Do I wait until it comes back on again? or just replace it now?


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

Am I in the wrong forum?...no advice ? just wondering...


----------



## imn1ck (Dec 21, 2014)

what part ? same thing happened to mine and dont know what to do


----------



## imn1ck (Dec 21, 2014)

what part and #? did it work? same thing happened to my 05 sentra. Code P1279 and dont know what to do


----------

